# Clavier Bluetooth et automatismes



## Hourglass (1 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un peu cherché mais n'ai pas trouvé la réponse....

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un clavier physique Bluetooth Urban Factory (Kensington en fait). Tout va très bien, le jumelage fonctionne nickel et le clavier est plutôt agréable.

Par contre, gros défaut...l'Ipad n'applique pas les mêmes réglages fins du clavier tactile au clavier physique. Je perds ainsi les avantages des majuscules automatiques et du raccourci ".".

Ce qui est curieux, c'est que mes réglages de clavier internationaux sont conservés, donc la correction automatique mais, encore une fois, pas les majuscules auto ni ".".

C'est extrêmement embêtant (et surtout très stupide) car cela ralenti fortement la frappe. J'ai regardé un peu partout dans les réglages mais je n'ai pas trouvé à ce jour.

Si cette limitation persiste, le clavier physique deviendra un gadget dispensable.

Quelqu'un a t'il une réponse? 

Merci d'avance 

Cordialement,


----------

